# Face Protection- What are you wearing?



## jason8217 (Mar 12, 2013)

I have been looking for more face protection. I have been wearing safety glasses and a medical style nose and mouth mask. I want something more, but I have over the ear headphones(bluetooth) that seem to always be in the way. I don't want to get rid of my headphones. Any ideas would be great. I have been looking at airsoft face mask and they look alright.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 12, 2013)

Do a search for "face shield visor". I believe you'll find they have all the features you've asked for. I don't remember where I got mine, but it is handy when the chips are flying.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 12, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Do a search for "face shield visor". I believe you'll find they have all the features you've asked for. I don't remember where I got mine, but it is handy when the chips are flying.



you mean like one of these that they make us wear at work whilst grinding? http://www.walmart.com/ip/Us-Forge-99111-Full-Face-Grinding-Shield-Each/23020885?ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=23020885&sourceid=1500000000000003260430&adid=22222222227000000000&wl0={matchtype}&wl1={network}&wl2={ifmobile:m}&wl3=21486607510&wl4={aceid}&wl5=pla&veh=sem

Not very manly!


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 12, 2013)

When I want "manly", I just squint real hard so the metal flakes don't have such a big target (I do welding & grinding, too). With a little luck, I'll be needing an eye patch, one of these days. :arg: (just kidding).


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 12, 2013)

yup, I just use an older style non-auto darking hood at work and it has a flip up on it for grinding. but by the shop bench grinder the safety sally manager guy put a face shield there and a sign that says you get fired if you dont wear face protection whilst grinding. my boss at the logging company at 60 years old runs a saw all day and doesnt wear any eye, ear, or leg protection, sometimes dont even wear his tin hat whilst falling trees...he said back in his day you got made fun of for wearing eye protection and thrown off the job for wearing ear protection cause then you couldn't hear whats going on around you.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 13, 2013)

4x4American said:


> my boss at the logging company at 60 years old runs a saw all day and doesnt wear any eye, ear, or leg protection, sometimes dont even wear his tin hat whilst falling trees...he said back in his day you got made fun of for wearing eye protection and thrown off the job for wearing ear protection cause then you couldn't hear whats going on around you.



Reading some of the books about early logging, the attitude toward loggers, like trees was "there's more where that one came from". That culture still exists to an extent. I remember one story where loggers were passing the hat for the widow of a logger killed in the accident. When the company owner was asked to donate, he just said he couldn't afford to give money to every widow, and walked off.

As far as ear protection, I wear it now, but it is too late. I am partially deaf in one ear, and have a constant ringing in my ears from running a chain saw. When everything is really quiet, it drives me nuts. No fun.


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Reading some of the books about early logging, the attitude toward loggers, like trees was "there's more where that one came from". That culture still exists to an extent. I remember one story where loggers were passing the hat for the widow of a logger killed in the accident. When the company owner was asked to donate, he just said he couldn't afford to give money to every widow, and walked off.
> 
> As far as ear protection, I wear it now, but it is too late. I am partially deaf in one ear, and have a constant ringing in my ears from running a chain saw. When everything is really quiet, it drives me nuts. No fun.



I'm not a logger and I don't think I could do it either. I respect for those of you that are. Thanks for for doing your part. Workers and Familys too.


----------



## HortGuy (Mar 13, 2013)

*safety helmet*



jason8217 said:


> I have been looking for more face protection. I have been wearing safety glasses and a medical style nose and mouth mask. I want something more, but I have over the ear headphones(bluetooth) that seem to always be in the way. I don't want to get rid of my headphones. Any ideas would be great. I have been looking at airsoft face mask and they look alright.



How about something like this?
Elvex Safety Helmet with Mesh Visor and Ear Muffs NRR 27db | A.M. Leonard, Inc.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 13, 2013)

Dave Boyt said:


> Reading some of the books about early logging, the attitude toward loggers, like trees was "there's more where that one came from". That culture still exists to an extent. I remember one story where loggers were passing the hat for the widow of a logger killed in the accident. When the company owner was asked to donate, he just said he couldn't afford to give money to every widow, and walked off.
> 
> As far as ear protection, I wear it now, but it is too late. I am partially deaf in one ear, and have a constant ringing in my ears from running a chain saw. When everything is really quiet, it drives me nuts. No fun.



wow..I woulda figured they were more better than that. I am pretty big on ear protection, sorry to hear about your hearing loss.


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 13, 2013)

I now wear a safety helmet like that (and chain saw chaps) whenever I cut. In my early days, I didn't wear any hearing or any other protection, and that's what caused the problem. Modern chain saws and safety gear are good stuff!

Sort of reminds me, hockey players have been wearing protective cups to protect their groin since the 1940s, but only started wearing helmets in the 1960s. It took them that long to figure out that their brains were important, too :msp_w00t:.


----------



## mcdarvy (Mar 22, 2013)

i wear a mesh screen face mask mostly, goggles and glasses, i inserted headphones and a swimmers mp3 on my ear muffs, the mp3 is under 20$ and worth it.

i have been looking for a powered breather dust respirator, and they cost from 300-600$ wow!
yesterday i was in my work shed and noticed an inflatable bed inflater sitting next to my respirator and face shield, so i assembled my own DIY powered breather! under 20 bucks and it works very well.

View attachment 286065


View attachment 286066


View attachment 286067

View attachment 286068


View attachment 286069


http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Waterproof-USB-MP3-Player-Swimming-Diving-Water-FM-Radio-Earphone-4GB-Black-/00/s/NjAwWDYwMA==/$(KGrHqJHJEME+cy6rtM6BQWYy2EMgg~~60_3.JPG


the respirator is designed for dust and will later be fitted with filters for emissions. it is 98% air tight, thanks to my wife's box of materials, i used a materiel called PUL its air tight. 
any questions just ask, i plan to make another with a 3m full face shield and more compact to the head.

The amount of air that it supplies is more than enough for heavy breathing, and can be adjusted via the battery pack. 

----------
Chainsaw'd by Jordan: http://www.chainsawd.com/




update: i used the diy powered mask for several hours today, it worked better than expected, with a plume of dust, the mask provided fresh cool air, and i was amazed how the fresh air kept the fog off the vision area, some fog below the mouth line, the 4 aa batteries have been going 4 hours, and still running cool. my ear muffs with music made the hole thing quite cozy and free compared to the 3m masks and dust goggles

down side; a bit noisy, not weighted correctly when bending down, --fine when standing--
up side; 2hrs and 20$ , no more wood buggers !


----------



## jason8217 (Mar 22, 2013)

mcdarvy said:


> i wear a mesh screen face mask mostly, goggles and glasses, i inserted headphones and a swimmers mp3 on my ear muffs, the mp3 is under 20$ and worth it.
> 
> i have been looking for a powered breather dust respirator, and they cost from 300-600$ wow!
> yesterday i was in my work shed and noticed an inflatable bed inflater sitting next to my respirator and face shield, so i assembled my own DIY powered breather! under 20 bucks and it works very well.
> ...



This is genius- thanks


----------



## k5alive (Mar 22, 2013)

i wear my beard and my tin hat..... it seems to work good most of the time


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 23, 2013)

i wear the simple full face plastic one.wont fit over ear muffs,so i use the foam plugs.not really concerned about looking manly,especially when im wearing a full length shop "smock". but the again i have either a chainsaw or a lancelot carver in my hand. so far no ones said any thing about me being non manly,lol.

i also wear this get-up when i free hand router too.


----------



## Brushwacker (Mar 23, 2013)

After a stick poked me in the eye and tore a little hole in the white of my eyeball about 6 weeks ago I began to try and make safety glasses a point. I've been wearing a hard hat with ear muffs for years but eye protection always seemed to hinder either fogging or collecting sweat so I was seldom using any until now.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Apr 9, 2013)

I use wire mesh face shield and glasses(near sighted)solid shields and goggles fog to much. 

Have used the shop vac(blower side)for dust free air in several situations. Paint booth, dug well, cleaning out tanks.


----------

